# Moving services from US to Dubai



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Forum members,
We are planning to move to dubai in the next couple of months, we currently live in Houston, Tx. I am putting together my things to take and our list is decently big, probably half a 20' foot container. We also have a car which we would like to take if the shipping costs are within reason.

Has anybody used a full service moving companies to fill out an entire container, The way I am thinking is if my car takes up half the space in the container, I can load up the rest with my personal stuff. Dont know if thats even possible but worth a shot.

Any info from your experience would help me make up my mind. Thanks a lot.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

I have gotten quotes from Miami. There's not that much difference between a full container and a 1/2 container. the advantage to the full container is that you will have quicker delivery. I would be very interested in any additional information.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Forgot bringing your car, there are many affordable options for transport here and if it's your pride and joy then you definitely want to mothball it. Driving standards range from bad to sociopathic and repairs/maintenence can be very hit or miss too, even in the legitimate dealers.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> ...our list is decently big, probably half a 20' foot container...


Big ? 1/2 of a 20-ft container is not even _small_... 

Like MrRossi mentioned, don't bring as cars are (generally) cheaper here. And most cars have the Gulf-specs which give better AC / radiator / oil cooler / etc - very important in 50C/122F weather in the Summer.

Depending where you live, you might not have adequate protection for your car which will degrade it faster than Houston sun.

Lastly, depending on the manufacturer and model, you might not be able to get service / parts for it here. For example, simple Ford Explorer (big seller in UAE) radiator / bumpers took 2-3 weeks to order.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies, The vehicle is a Lexus Rx330, I saw some Rx330s the last time I was in Dubai, So i thought getting parts/service shouldnt be too much of a hassle. Also, I read somewhere that the Gulf specs are not much different from the Southern US Specs where temperatures do rise up in the summer months, namely the cars are fitted with a bigger radiator, etc.
But i would like to hear from anybody who actually took their vehicle over and want to see what kind of issues they had to face.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't fret too much, there are tons of US grey market imports on the road here and do just fine. People forget that the US also has similar weather down south and that car are not brought in to be used only in certain states but country wide i.e can't use a New Jersey car in El Paso.

As for a Rx 330, unless you just got it and will loose a big lump to get rid of it, its not worth it. RX's are not very popular here and pretty cheap on the second hand market here so you could always get another one. Also remember the toyota dealers will not touch a car that has not been bought from them or in UAE. AFAIK its only the toyota/lexus douchebags that act like this.

Look up Canadian/cannuck sens recent thread about the process and costs of bringing in a car from N.America.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

We filled a 20' container five years ago when we moved from the States. The only things we have left is clothing and our golf clubs. If we had it to do over again, that is all we would have shipped. 

We didn't ship our car, but it seemed pretty straight forward. 5% duty, plus a few hassles on this side to get it inspected, registered, etc., before it is allowed on the road.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

cobragb said:


> We filled a 20' container five years ago when we moved from the States. The only things we have left is clothing and our golf clubs. If we had it to do over again, that is all we would have shipped.
> 
> We didn't ship our car, but it seemed pretty straight forward. 5% duty, plus a few hassles on this side to get it inspected, registered, etc., before it is allowed on the road.


Are you saying that all you would bring was your clothes and golf clubs?
I want to make sure I understand correctly? Maybe I'm having a blonde moment. JK Thanks!
Suze Q


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

suzeq said:


> Are you saying that all you would bring was your clothes and golf clubs?
> I want to make sure I understand correctly? Maybe I'm having a blonde moment. JK Thanks!
> Suze Q


Haha. Correct. We have replaced two bedroom suites, Dining room, living room furniture for half of the container price.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

cobragb said:


> Haha. Correct. We have replaced two bedroom suites, Dining room, living room furniture for half of the container price.


What about stuff like personal pictures. I'm scanning as fast as i can but can't get it all done. Is there an inxpensive way to ship some very small personal things that you know of? Thanks!


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Emirates SkyCargo, Aramex, TNT, etc. can all ship large or small boxes to Dubai. And you don't have to wait 6-8 weeks for the ship to arrive.


----------

